# Iphone question.. What program do you use for DVD Conversion?



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

What program do any of you use to convert DVD's to mpeg4's?  I've tried a few, with differing results.  All were free or trials.  Thought I'd come ask here and see if there are any programs you all love.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use roxio toast for Mac. Are you Mac or pc?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

PC   I wish I had a mac


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I use Videora...it's free and available here: http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

me also use roxio toast.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a Mac and I use Handbrake.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

For Mac I use Handbrake or Visual Hub, although I think Visual Hub isn't being developed any more.


----------

